
Is This the Beginning of the End of the Bitcoin Bubble? - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/01/bitcoin-bubble-pop/550601/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Master+Feed%29&amp;single_page=true
======
anigbrowl
I just glanced at the price on a whim today (I don't have any) and am struck
by the fact that it's lost ~40% of its value over the last month. I'm no
market or financial expert, but that's a big enough loss for those who
suffered it to be the only ones still bidding it up, IYSWIM.

~~~
kruhft
My friend's theory was that once the derivatives contracts come in and the big
boys start playing, they would drive the price down with them to the point
where they were comfortable and then do a buyin, after all the other ones have
exited.

~~~
bob_theslob646
Your friends theory is just a theory.

As of know, on the CME, volume notional amounted to 135 million worth of BTC,
whereas the total 24-hour volume on all the exchanges for Bitcoin is over 12
billion dollars.

135 million / 12 billion = .01125 or 1.125%

Maybe there are just more sellers than buyers.

([http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/equity-index/us-
index/bitcoi...](http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/equity-index/us-
index/bitcoin.html))

------
efesak
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
hndamien
No. :)

